# Staged for the film?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking this is fake. What do you think?

[youtube:3trdwap0]http://www.youtube.com/v/EtmGzNsrzOA&hl=en&fs=1"[/youtube:3trdwap0]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Seems like I read that most of the high quality video you see of cougars jumping on guys - are all trained cats and staged for filming. Looks pretty hokie to me.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think they go for the neck. :shock: Not the bum. :lol:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Al Hansen posted exactly what my thoughts were. When imagining a wild cougar attack I tend to think it would be ALOT more vicious than that. Also any man I know, short of a cougar trainer, would not calmly stand there and let a cougar latch on to his arse.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

By my best reckoning, the guy didn't soil his pants. I say it's fake.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I didn't see blood. and the jaws weren't latched on


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

CRAP! CRAP! AND MORE CRAP! :evil:

1. NO blood. I own house cats and when THEY play _gently_ I get blooded. Never mind this.
2. 15 different camera angles of the cat both before and after the "attack". yeah right.

I suppose it is possible that they were re-creating something that had happened previously with a trained animal etc. I also suppose it is possible that a cat which had "EARLY ASSOCIATION" with people, whatever that means, might not have actually attacked a human out of anger.

BUT, I will tell you this, I got the incredible opportunity to play with a "tame" Bengal tiger while I was in the military, and even though it kept it's claws sheathed, not a time went by but what I got blood drawn to some degree. HE had his claws trimmed and lived on concrete, so it is unlikely that his claws were anywhere near as sharp as in the wild, he still scratched me.

This is hokum, if it was published as an actual documentary and not a recreation then it is fraud.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> CRAP! CRAP! AND MORE CRAP! :evil:
> 
> 1. NO blood. I own house cats and when THEY play _gently_ I get blooded. Never mind this.
> 2. 15 different camera angles of the cat both before and after the "attack". yeah right.


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty! Yeah, they crush the skull or will break the neck. Just playing around there ... then it runs away (just happens to be right next to the camera deep in the wilderness it runs by to get filmed after the attack).


----------

